# Trip to Vermont



## debodun (Oct 16, 2016)

I took a day trip to Vermont. I expected to see wonderful scenery, but the trees kept getting in the way.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2016)

debodun said:


> I took a day trip to Vermont. I expected to see wonderful scenery, but the trees kept getting in the way.
> 
> View attachment 32827



Very nice photo. Glad you had a nice trip. We are going to Connecticut next week. I hope the leaves have some color to them yet.


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2016)

That photo was taken from atop Hogback Mountain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2016)

Very pretty Deb!


----------



## Carla (Oct 16, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 16, 2016)

debodun said:


> ... I expected to see wonderful scenery, but the trees kept getting in the way.



LOL!  ..Great picture, debodun.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 16, 2016)

Love VT in the Fall. Heading up there for Thanksgiving, well after the foliage season, but it's always a special treat.
May head up for a day of photography in the week ahead.


----------

